
Show HN: zappa-bittorrent-tracker, a server-less BT tracker - Mizza
https://github.com/Miserlou/zappa-bittorrent-tracker
======
VertexRed
Don't most torrents mainly rely on DHT these days?

~~~
ianleeclark
At least in the world of private trackers, no. In fact, many private trackers
outright forbid DHT-enabled torrents.

~~~
VertexRed
Oh, I see. That must be to track how much the user's downloaded/uploaded,
right?

~~~
ianleeclark
For the most part, yes. Moreover, it's used to verify a user is actually
allowed, as well.

